

Why Philosophers make formidable entrepreneurs (2010) - ekm2
http://blog.samidh.com/2010/03/08/why-philosophers-make-formidable-entrepreneurs/

======
zaidf
Anyone interested in how to put philosophy/psychology to use in business
should check out Charles Munger's essays. He is Warren Buffet's partner with
great set of talks on _good_ decision making.

This is one of my favorite talks from him:
<http://www.rbcpa.com/Mungerspeech_june_95.pdf>

------
ferrantim
Yes! Philosophy, imo, is the most important subject that anyone can take in
college. It's the meta subject because it helps you figure out HOW to think
about any other subject which is way more useful than WHAT to think about any
particular subject (e.g. CS, biology, history).

~~~
pav3l
I disagree with your comment completely. It's not that philosophy teaches us
_how_ to think, and sciences teach us _what_ to think. Philosophy teaches us
how to pose questions. As soon as we are able to address those questions the
problem becomes science (e.g. natural philosophy--> physics, philosophy of
mind--> psychology, etc.)

~~~
gph1
Saying that all philosophical topics are just embryonic scientific topics is
just as reductive and rigid as dividing the two by "how" and "what".

Philosophy of mind is probably the dominant research area in contemporary
philosophy, and I think you'd find a lot that doesn't overlap at all with
empirical psychology.

~~~
pav3l
>Philosophy of mind is probably the dominant research area in contemporary
philosophy, and I think you'd find a lot that doesn't overlap at all with
empirical psychology.

It's not really my area of expertise, but maybe the reason that philosophy of
mind is such a big research area in contemporary philosophy is because we
haven't figured out how to study mind yet. Once we figure out the correct
_questions_ about things like consciousness, we should be able to address them
scientifically (much like we are doing with perception, learning, etc. through
neuroscience), or figure out why it can't be addressed scientifically, or come
to some kind of other logical conclusion.

------
mathattack
My undergrad used to offer an inter-departmental major between Computer
Science and Philosophy. At first I thought it was crazy, but there were many
overlaps: formal proving, digital logic and hardware, AI, and many more.

